# Scanned the Pro Photos



## Kendra (Feb 5, 2011)

I finally got around to scanning in the professional photos I bought of Hawk this summer ... there are a few more I really want, but have to save a some pennies first. If my vehicle would quit breaking down that'd be much appreciated.
































There are more pictures of our summer adventures at http://tailsfromthehawksnest.wordpress.com


----------



## jleonard (Feb 5, 2011)

Very, very nice! I never realized what a cute little head he has, really stands out in the first picture. The second photo is my favorite


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You can just see the joy shining from both of you! That looks like so much fun!

Thank you for sharing.

Barbara


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 6, 2011)

Kendra, you both look great. Love your big smile, thats what its all about!! I agree with jleonard, like the second picture where you are driving thro the water



That and the last one, what a pretty boy Hawk is. Can I ask, what size of wheel are you running on the cart? They look larger than the average EE wheel but maybe it is just my imagination.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

What fabulous pix. I agree... you really can see the joy emanating from you both. Your boy is darling!


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!





Great pics! They're all great! The last one is my fav.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 7, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Can I ask, what size of wheel are you running on the cart? They look larger than the average EE wheel but maybe it is just my imagination.


Yeah, they're big, 30" I think? Makes for a much smoother ride over rough ground, but they're HEAVY. Hawk doesn't seem to mind, but I have a heck of a time lifting the cart into the van with them on!

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! I'm so glad his mane will be grown out by springtime, so I'll be able to put it in a running braid this year ... will be so much neater! (It's short because he had a long bridle path from when he was showing at halter that had only grown out partway, and then I had to trim the rest of the mane to match, because it was a 6 inch difference.) Also been discussing what I'm going to wear next year ... our turnout should be much better this year!

Jessica - he gets his pretty face from his mama. ;-)


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pix! Tell us more about your cart, please. It is pretty. In some of the pictures it looks dark blue, is is?

Hawk is a handsome fella who enjoys his job it seems.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 7, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Great pix! Tell us more about your cart, please. It is pretty. In some of the pictures it looks dark blue, is is?
> 
> Hawk is a handsome fella who enjoys his job it seems.


The cart is a Jerald, dark blue with pale blue pinstripes. We got it second hand many years ago, and it's still beautiful despite all we've done with it! The wheels are also Jerald, I got them second hand from a friend of mine.

I love looking at the pictures and seeing how happy Hawk looks. He really loves this kind of driving.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 7, 2011)

That smile says it all! You guys are having a blast.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hawk does indeed look very happy and I think that's what I like best about these photos. He's so darling! And you can see all the work you've put in on his dressage the last few years is paying off; he's doing way better on carrying his head and neck correctly and using his back end. He's much more flexible now and is probably enjoying that as well.





Leia


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, you all look terrific (you, Hawk and the cart) and are obviously having so much fun (you and Hawk....not sure about the cart). Thanks for the photos.



:yeah


----------

